# Balance  IT   ..  homemade meals to make for  dogs/cats



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2020)

Vet  approved ...   my veterinarian  gave me this   website today,  to check out for making  balanced homemade meals for pets.  
I haven't as yet,  but I plan to try it out.  

https://secure.balanceit.com/recipegenerator_ver4/index.php

even a section for special needs/diets ... https://secure.balanceit.com/tools/ez2/


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 1, 2020)

I looked at this and I guess I must be dense.  I wasn't sure what to do with it.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I looked at this and I guess I must be dense.  I wasn't sure what to do with it.


I agree,   it is a lot to figure out.   
If you pick out things you would want to put in their meal, like chicken, brown rice and a veggie or two, for example,  then it gives you the content info.  and what to add for balance... and It goes by the animal's weight too.   

https://secure.balanceit.com/info/Autobalancer_Use_and_Troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## Pepper (Dec 1, 2020)

Cooking for my cats?  I love them, but............Not Bloody Likely!


----------



## old medic (Dec 2, 2020)

Use to make dog treats and bread from my beer brewing spent grains..


----------

